# Khám phá video thực tế khách sạn 3 sao Ecopark siêu đẹp của Betaviet



## duongpham (25/4/22)

Trong video thực tế lần này, Betaviet sẽ mang đến cho mọi người một mẫu *thiết kế khách sạn* 3 sao siêu đẹp, được ghi hình bởi ekip của Betaviet. Trong video này chúng tôi mong muốn quý khách hàng hiểu hơn về giai đoạn thi công nội thất cũng như thiết kế khách sạn. Hãy cùng chúng tôi lắng nghe chia sẻ từ những người quản lý và cả những người thợ chính trực tiếp thi công ngay tại công trường.







*Thi công khách sạn 3 sao với tiến độ cực kỳ gấp rút chỉ trong vòng 3 thàng*


Theo như nguyện vọng của chủ đầu tư khi tiến hành dự án này, người mà vốn không hài lòng với các nhà thầu trước. Khi tìm đến Betaviet thì chủ khách sạn có mong muốn một phương án thiết kế nội thất đẳng cấp và khác biệt cho khách sạn của mình. Theo yêu cầu của chủ đầu tư thì cần hoàn thiện trong vòng 6 tháng cho tất cả các hạng mục nội thất, đồng thời cũng hỗ trợ cải tạo mặt tiền kiến trúc với nhiều đường nét thu hút hơn.


Sau khi lên phương án thiết kế tầng 1 nội thất của khách sạn mà chủ đầu tư đã vô cùng ưng ý, cho tiến hành thực hiện cuốn chiếu. Khách sạn thiết kế đến đâu thì thi công luôn đến đó vì phương án tầng 1 được duyệt chủ đầu tư thống nhất ký trọn gói, thi công nội thất khách sạn tại Betavoet Group


Các KTS thiết kế khách sạn với đa dạng phong cách nội thất. Mỗi một trục phòng lại mang theo 1 phong cách khác nhau, toàn bộ nội thất rời đều được thi công là hàng nhập khẩu. Các chi tiết như đá ốp sàn hay trần, tường đều sử dụng các thương hiệu đá nhập khẩu từ Ấn Độ hay Tây Ban Nha…

Hơn nữa, đội thợ thi công nội thất của Betaviet cũng đều là những người có hơn 15 năm kinh nghiệm. Đặc biệt, họ làm việc với tâm thế nhằm mang tới chất lượng cao nhất cho khách hàng. Luôn luôn muốn thực hiện các khâu liền mạch nhằm đảm bảo tất cả những chi tiết nhỏ nhất được hoàn thiện chỉn chu.


*Khám phá công trình xây dựng khách sạn 3 sao ở Hà Nội*


Thiết kế khách sạn 3 sao đều được khám phá bởi các kỹ sư của Betaviet. Bên cạnh đó, còn chịu sự giám sát của bên thứ 3 do chủ đầu tư chỉ định nhằm đảm bảo chất lượng. Kết hợp với đó, mỗi bộ phận thi công đều cũng đều chịu sự quản lý của nhóm giám sát riêng. Chính vì vậy mọi hoạt động thi công đều được đảm bảo.

Theo chủ đầu tư chia sẻ với kỹ sư giám sát công trình “Betaviet Group là đơn vị lớn với đội ngũ thợ giỏi và đồng đều. Trong quá trình giám sát tôi đánh giá cao tinh thần trách nhiệm của các đội thợ. Và hơn hết là sự chuyên nghiệp trong quy trình của các bạn. Được hợp tác và làm việc cùng betaviet tôi cũng cảm thấy rất vui. Chúc các bạn có nhiều thành công hơn nữa.”


Thiết kế khách sạn đã được thi công về trước thời gian dự kiến nửa tháng. Khâu thiết kế - thi công khách sạn 9 tầng được hoàn thiện trong vòng 5.5 tháng. Đây đồng thời cũng là con số vô cùng ấn tượng khi đội thợ của Betaviet còn thực hiện hỗ trợ cải tạo kiến trúc theo mong muốn của chủ đầu tư.


Nếu yêu thích thiết kế thi công khách sạn hãy liên hệ tới hotline 0915010800 để nhận được tư vấn nhanh chóng, chính xác nhất. Để lại thông tin yêu cầu vào form đăng ký để các chuyên viên của chúng tôi hỗ trợ nhanh nhất.


----------

